# Meine IP



## Nino14 (7. April 2007)

Hey,

ich hab da so ein problem. Ich möchte gerne von außerahlb, z.B. Schule benutzen. Darfür bräuchte ich die ip meines Netzwerkes um eine Remotedesktop verbindung aufzubauen. Da ich keine lust habe, jeden tag auf meineip.de zu gehen und mir die IP abzuschreiben, suche ich ein programm das meine IP ausliest und mir i-wie ne nachricht schickt wenn ich in der Schule ins Netzwerk gehen.
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das zu realisieren was ich vor habe?

THX schonma

Nino


----------



## Radhad (7. April 2007)

Schau mal auf http://www.dyndns.org. Da registriert man sich eine Webadresse, zum Beispiel meinnick.dyndns.org oder so. Mit deinen Zugangsdaten von DynDNS konfigurierst du entsprechend das Client-Programm auf deinem Windows PC zu hause. Dieser meldet automatisch an DynDNS deine IP. Wenn du nun diese Webadrese aufrufst, kannst du dich mit deinem PC verbinden.


----------



## stain (7. April 2007)

Wie ich sehe benutzt du ICQ, MSN und Skype. Ich empfehle dir dann zB Miranda zu verwenden, denn damit kannst du deine IP-Adresse wunderbar auslesen. Außerdem brauchst du keine Messenger mehr sondern wirklich nur noch Miranda. Damit hast du also ein 4 in 1 Programm.^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2007)

DynDNS besorgen, Port von Remotedesktop im Router zum PC durchschalten lassen (Standard TCP 3389), Remotenutzer einrichten und dann einfach beim Client die DynDNS anstelle der IP eingeben... fertig


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. April 2007)

Abgesehen davon dass Miranda nicht 100% kompatibel zu den Orginalmessengern ist (was aber auch andere "Alternativen" nicht von sich behaupten können), ist es wohl ein Overkill den Messenger zu wechseln damit man an die IP rankommt.

Ich halte DynDNS auch für die sinvollste Lösung.
Die IP von DynDNS kannst du übrigens von den meisten Routern automatisch aktualisieren lassen bei Änderung der IP.


----------



## Sinac (8. April 2007)

Sehe ich auch so, DynDns ist die richtige Methode für sowas. Allerdings muss ich anmerken, dass RDP über das Internet zu nutzen nicht grade besonders sicher ist. Besonders wenn du aus dem Netzwerk deiner Schule kommst, kann im Prinzip jeder der in der Schule im gleichen Netzwerk sitzt deine Zugangsdaten für RDP mitlesen und das willst du wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?
Du könntest das Ganze z.B. über SSH tunneln, das wäre wesentlich sicherer - aber auch ein wenig komplizierter.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. April 2007)

Das tunneln über VPN würde ich über Hamachi machen. Das ist schön simpel...


----------



## Sinac (9. April 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Das tunneln über VPN würde ich über Hamachi machen. Das ist schön simpel...



Ich muss sagen das ich von Hamachi nicht viel halte da es closed-source ist, was bei sicherheitsrelevanten Tools wohl eher als Nachteil gewertet werden darf.

Normalerweise wäre TLS das Richtige zum Absichern von RDP, läuft aber AFAIK nur auf 2003 Terminal Servern.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. April 2007)

Ich hab mich mit Hamachi noch nicht sonderlich beschäfftigt.. ist eben ein VPN Tool... wobei das mit dem closed Source nen Grund ist nach einer geeigneten Alternative zu suchen...


----------



## Sinac (9. April 2007)

Naja, für den Privatbereich wird es reichen und ist einfach zu benutzen - er wird ja wahrscheinlich keine existenziellen Daten übertragen wollen


----------

